# Selling a well started dog.



## Dover (Oct 2, 2007)

I need help selling a 2yr old Vizsla. He needs a hunting home. If any of you know someone interested I would appreciate it. He is listed on KSL but nothing serious has come of that yet. I can't believe after one day he is on page 24. Thanks. If you have suggestions I am listening.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

You might try the For Sale section of this forum. It will help to include the dogs training level, abilities, and a photo or two.


----------



## Dover (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you I did not know there was such a section.


----------

